# Duration price



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got charged $59 for exterior flat duration, I said last year it was only 42, the store said there has been 2 increases wtf
What is it costing you guys?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Projected increases of up to 60% on certain raw materials by the end of the year. You'll just continue to see it rise. It's an industry wide thing. That being said, there are paints just as good for less money if you are willing to try other brands.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Exactly the same for me. I started to paint my own house last year during the slow season. Finished it up recently with Duration deep base list $69 gal. They will give me 10 % off Duration. I've been using 25% - 35% off coupons when I can at SW and I did for my house except for 1 gal. 

There's another thread running with this one I just posted to see if anyone is using Valspar Duramax and how its working ?


----------



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

after kicking up a storm about the price, low and behold the next day I was getting it for $46, manager said there was a mistake in the computer:whistling and I got credits for the previous order.
The old motto you don't ask you don't get


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

davidanbess said:


> after kicking up a storm about the price, low and behold the next day I was getting it for $46, manager said there was a mistake in the computer:whistling and I got credits for the previous order.
> The old motto you don't ask you don't get


Ive found thats pretty common with sherwin guys..almost like the manual says "see if you can put one over on the contractors, if they dont notice we make more money" 

Retail for duration flat in my area is close to 70 for gloss..think its around 65 for flat. $46 for flat id be pretty happy..although i dont use alot of it for body. I prefer superpaint, i dont think the duration breathes all that well on clapboard siding/ shakes


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

I paid $62 for Satin exterior yesterday


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

A friend just bought some Duration exterior satin for her house. Sticker price: $70.99/gal. I don't care how good it is. It's not worth that much when you're going to change the color of the shutters again in 5-10 years anyway...


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

49 otd,


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

We Fix Houses said:


> Exactly the same for me. I started to paint my own house last year during the slow season. Finished it up recently with Duration deep base list $69 gal. They will give me 10 % off Duration. I've been using 25% - 35% off coupons when I can at SW and I did for my house except for 1 gal.
> 
> There's another thread running with this one I just posted to see if anyone is using Valspar Duramax and how its working ?


its better then duration or at least just as good, but the service behind the counter well that another story, so it depends on what your needs are


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

pucks101 said:


> A friend just bought some Duration exterior satin for her house. Sticker price: $70.99/gal. I don't care how good it is. It's not worth that much when you're going to change the color of the shutters again in 5-10 years anyway...


In fairness I should have added I am always given a discount, and she actually bought it during the 40% sale, so it was actually much cheaper than list price. I was just trying to complain about their prices, and although I have a preference for Benjamin Moore, that Duration seems to be really good stuff.


----------



## yoohoo (Apr 29, 2012)

$38 flat

$42 satin

$46 gloss

I hate the stuff and pretty much refuse to use it. It is not worth the money by a long shot. I have had a revolving credit account with S&W since 1988.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

We are doing an entire house repaint with Ben Moore Aura... We are sold on this...

Its not as thick as peanut butter (Duration) but covers just as well, if not better (dark grey over white) in one coat.

The HO 'demanded' the best Ben Moore has to offer... it was expensive, my cost $65 a gallon...

Its nice stuff!

However I still have 15 gallons of Duration I bought last year for $45 a gallon.. and this year the price is around 66-70....


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

typical life of a painter, who needs a stock market when you own a garage full of decent paint, personally I think sherwin has overpriced their paint too close to Ben moores, who it seems to me has a superior market image , who needs a calculator, I can do this one in my head tho I could use fingers and toes , easy math.


----------



## hdrider_chgo (Feb 23, 2009)

More ranting about the price of Duration here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/paint-prices-going-up-40-sherwin-williams-last-3-years-116839/


----------



## handyandyhome (May 26, 2012)

*Worth what we pay*

I've been using Duration for years now...without issue and we offer a ten year warranty on our exterior paint jobs. We're a bit kooky and hand wash every house....I'm paying around $45 a gallon for it and we do about 4 or 5 houses a week in metro Atlanta.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

handyandyhome said:


> I've been using Duration for years now...without issue and we offer a ten year warranty on our exterior paint jobs. We're a bit kooky and hand wash every house....I'm paying around $45 a gallon for it and we do about 4 or 5 houses a week in metro Atlanta.


Are you painting aluminum? 10 years is a long time for a latex paint to be covered by a warranty..

You really hand wash every house?


----------



## handyandyhome (May 26, 2012)

*10-years*

No, we're not painting aluminum....normal houses in metro atlanta and the surrounding suburbs with mostly wooden trim and either wood, composition or hardiplank siding. We've had very good experiences with Duration and offer what we're told is the most comprehensive warranty in the repaint business. We really do hand wash every house, followed by light pressure rinse. Our pricing is mid-grade and we're not as profitable as a painting company could be....but the quality of our work makes us in demand for homeowners who want an exceptional value & a job that lasts a long time. We've painted homes that still look good after 12 or 15 years...with minor touch-ups which are included with our warranty.

You'll see us painting in alpharetta, johns creek, milton, suwannee, roswell, marietta, duluth and most areas in between. We are gradually growing again and still handle select projects in other parts of the metro area...so please ask!


----------



## handyandyhome (May 26, 2012)

*hand wash*

Funny thing - we just had another contractor stop by and laugh at us hand cleaning the exterior of a home in Alpharetta this past week. Not sure why he was laughing....he lost the job and HandyANDY got it! It took us longer to clean the house than he would have spent doing the job....but that project has led to 4 more. We get that response all the time and always hand prime and paint our trim. Happy painting!


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

I can honestly say i dont know any guys that hand wash homes, but out of curiosity what are the exclusions on your warranty?

Im from new england, NO ONE would hand out a warranty for 10 years outside of alluminum siding. It would be suicide for the company.

Most homes are painted every 5-7 years, and a 1-2 year warranty is good. 

What are the substrates you are handing this warranty out on?


----------



## handyandyhome (May 26, 2012)

*warranty*

I grew up painting in upstate NY so I know your part of the country well...what works in atlanta won't work there...but the prep is the same. We're repainting LP, masonite, hardiplank and old lap siding.....and wooden trim for the most part. Incidentally, SW has an awesome adhesion primer now that we use on vinyl shutters...those always have given us problems. 

With proper prep and materials, a 2-coat paint job will go the distance in any market...aside from coastal or beach properties...those are obviously different animals requiring constant maintenance. I don't have any exclusions in our warranty...it is what it is....we cover anything that fails do to our work or materials. We do get some warranty calls but in the end, those turn into sales calls as we touch-up whatever is needed and then get asked to bid some other work. We're not just painters but handle all home repairs and maintenance. Wherever our trucks go...we get more calls for more work. Honestly, we don't get many warranty calls. Most houses we visit once a year anyway. The level of service we try to offer...and sometimes fail to deliver....has allowed us to remain in business.

I swear by Duration & maxflex caulk. When I was up north, the last house I repainted, I hand washed and repainted with 2-coats of hand applied Ben Moore....it looked good for 15 years and that's in upstate NY with plenty of ice and snow. Happy painting!


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

Where are you still getting maxflex? One of the local SW's getting it special for you?


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

The SW adhesion primer does rock but at $70.00 a gallon I feel like there should be gold mixed in. I just bought 2 gallons to paint over faux 1970s paneling in my basement. It cost more for the primer then it did for the finish paint and trim ain't combined.


----------



## otislilly (May 30, 2012)

I also only use sherwin williams paint.
I guarantee my exterior paint jobs for 10 years
thats less than of the time that the paint is guaranteed for
super-paint has a 25 yr warranty.
I will just pass on any job that they want me to use paint from lowes or home depot, unless they sign a waiver on my warranty/pay me per coat/ supply the paint themselves, so they cant complain when the gallons dont even match each other.
some people are funny, 1 or 2 year warranty
I would give that length of warranty on lime and water whitewash 
I dont use duration, I dont like anything about it.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Well Gee I usually went to sherwin to get bulk paint , often low cost, but lately I found Lowes to be just as effective, sure if I talk to the rep I could get a deal but what a pointless exercise and waste of time. Is there a whole lot of reason to even go to their store at all? About ten city blocks. Ok OK crap I'll write a list, there oughta be a few other reasons next,,, . I never give out warranties, I give a promise that I'll come back , some enterprising lawyer ought to develope a warranty system that has bones ,will I be in business in two years, yes , will I be the same business, sorry can't say.


----------



## handyandyhome (May 26, 2012)

Most of the Sherwin Williams stores in my market - metro Atlanta - still carry the old Duron Maxflex - I seem to be one of the few in my market still using it. Ask your sales rep to order some in for you and just buy a case at a time. Great stuff...better than anything else I have ever used. We just redid a house for a client we painted 10 years ago and had ZERO caulk failure....and thats on a brick & hardiplank sided house;

I've had alot of issues with our warranty on vinyl shutters and the adhesion primer seems to be doing the trick....just tint it some, especially for darker colors and it works well. It is pricey...not sure I would have used it on paneling....but I'm sure it worked well;

Not many in my market offer more than a 3-year warranty. HandyANDY has offered 10 for years and, while we do get some warranty calls, I think it distinguishes us in the market. Plus, we hand brush all trim. There are very few of us offering anything of this length and I think it's just good business;

Where you buy & what you use really depends on your business. If you're working for investors, bank reo's or just cheap jobs....heck, go ahead and use the cheapest thing. We don't...we just don't want anything that we can't do a quality job on. Everyone finds their niche. I have been painting for years and it put me through college and grad school....love the business just hate that we have alot of slack & cheap painters in my market.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Andy, so you got your bachelors and masters and continued to paint?

As of right now, outside of painting aluminum siding you are the only person i know of handing out 10 year warranties. If it works for you awesome:thumbsup: When you are talking about wood siding, more specifically cedar and redwood. A 10 year life expectancy is tough to warranty. Repaint, you dont have control over the first job around. Every home is different. 

Unfortunately there are slack and cheap painters in every market now. I moved from Connecticut to CA. I live in san diego..its bad here. Unlicenced, uninsured, dont speak english. See it everyday..house i would charge 6k for is going for 1500. Even when people realize they are liable when the workers are not insured, or licenced they will still shop on price


----------



## handyandyhome (May 26, 2012)

*pricing*

It's worse than that my friend....I have a law degree as well. I started handyANDY when I had my corporate gig and built it up for 5 years before quitting my job....and paycheck. I love this company and will rebuild again. I think you can always distinguish yourself from the illegals and firms using them but just doing great work...and giving long term warranties. Here, I pick up alot of business because I am so visible and well known. I don't know your market but happy to strategize and and see how we might help one another. This time around, I fully intend to take HandyANDY nationwide and create a business that consolidates the home repair business. People need a company they can trust to get it done with and there really isn't any standard in our industry.

You're right about cedar....we still put the same warranty on it knowing full well that we will have callbacks. But because we do handyman work and all types of repairs...it ends up being a sales call and we pick up more work. Having my truck fully decaled makes a HUGE difference as well. Pricing in atlanta is awful too.....I just finished a job for $5,200 that would have sold for $8k a few years ago. The house down the street just got painted for $1,200 including paint by a one-man band from south of the border. The work was awful but the clients just don't care...they'll make it look better this year and repaint with someone like me a couple of years from now...plus all that rotted wood...which is where we really make our money anyway!

I love this stuff and will trudge on...eventually I'll get the right recipe and just start making cookies. I fully intend to take HandyANDY nationwide...I'm 45 so half the road lies ahead of me. Try to sell your jobs based on who you and what you do...avoid the cheap skates. I very quickly shake hands with the guy who says "I need a cheap job"....I wish him the best and keep looking for my customer!


----------

